# Horse neglect in Poland



## Zasmin (12 August 2013)

As reported by Epona.tv, allegedly a Danish owned stud (Viegård Stutteri) owned by horse breeder/dealer John Byrialsen has a breeding farm in Poland with 300+ horses and many suffering from neglect, malnutrition and injuries.
http://www.dressage-news.com/?p=22736
http://epona.tv/blog/2013/august/the-dark-side-of-performance-breeding 
and video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dHUWqlpG6E

IMO- absolutely sickening.


----------



## Zasmin (13 August 2013)

And more on Eurodressage http://www.eurodressage.com/equestr...ct-detected-john-byrialsens-polish-brood-farm and Ridehesten http://www.ridehesten.com/en/Heste-nyheder/SeNyhed/?ID=20267


----------



## martlin (13 August 2013)

I hope he is going to rot in hell


----------



## hayinamanger (13 August 2013)

Truly shocking footage.  Unforgivable.


----------



## martlin (13 August 2013)

From the quick read of the Polish article, the gist is:
Mr B has employed 4 farm hands to look after 300 horses and gave them ''feed rations'' that were suitable for a laminitic shetland, the investigations have been on going on and off since 2011 
What concerns me somewhat, though, is the apparent free for all ''rescue'' operations - the horses have been simply given away to well meaning public, and I do worry that it could be a case of jumping from the frying pan into the fire :O


----------



## Zasmin (13 August 2013)

martlin said:



			What concerns me somewhat, though, is the apparent free for all ''rescue'' operations - the horses have been simply given away to well meaning public, and I do worry that it could be a case of jumping from the frying pan into the fire :O
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.

Danish police and veterinary authorities are now searching John Byrialsen's Danish farm, Viegård, for neglected and abused animals. - http://epona.tv/blog/2013/august/police-raids-byrialsens-danish-farm


----------



## Moya_999 (13 August 2013)

Shocking pitiful cry from that poor horse on the floor brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Moya_999 (13 August 2013)

Have not read it all, but are the horses in safe hands now???  have any more been pts???,


----------



## jodie3 (13 August 2013)

I saw this on the other thread and what I couldn't understand was why the horses were starving when they seemed to have a lot of big bales of hay and acres of grass in the next door field?


----------



## martlin (13 August 2013)

Moya_999 said:



			Have not read it all, but are the horses in safe hands now???  have any more been pts???,
		
Click to expand...

A couple have died, I don't think any were actually put down, though. 66 in total have been removed over the last 2 days, problem is, they have been just handed to volunteers, who although well meaning, aren't necessarily equipped to deal with emaciated horses. Most of the horses are entires, as well It's not quite clear what is going to happen with the rest of them, none of them are accompanied by passports, either.


----------



## Moya_999 (13 August 2013)

martlin said:



			A couple have died, I don't think any were actually put down, though. 66 in total have been removed over the last 2 days, problem is, they have been just handed to volunteers, who although well meaning, aren't necessarily equipped to deal with emaciated horses. Most of the horses are entires, as well It's not quite clear what is going to happen with the rest of them, none of them are accompanied by passports, either.
		
Click to expand...


 I was wondering particularly over the pitiful one who wickered to the camera/video person


----------



## Equibrit (14 August 2013)

Some fact checking should be done before linking this to reputable people.
http://www.dressage-news.com/?p=22736


----------



## FionaM12 (14 August 2013)

Equibrit said:



			Some fact checking should be done before linking this to reputable people.
http://www.dressage-news.com/?p=22736

Click to expand...

But isn't that the same link as the first one, naming the same person? :confused3:


----------



## starryeyed (14 August 2013)

Moya_999 said:



			Shocking pitiful cry from that poor horse on the floor brought tears to my eyes
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I couldn't watch beyond that. Completely heartbreaking, those poor animals. I don't understand how people can be so horribly cruel :frown3:


----------



## GlamourDol (14 August 2013)

I am so disgusted by this, that I cannot even put it into words. 

I hope that the person responsible for this, is not only made to suffer for his actions but also is hounded at every available opportunity. 
How someone who is that involved with horses can do this, is beyond me.


----------



## Zasmin (14 August 2013)

@ FionaM12- It is. Don't know what Equibrit is trying to say...


----------



## Equibrit (14 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			But isn't that the same link as the first one, naming the same person? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

H&H headline;
50 neglected horses removed from Olympic dressage horse owner&#8217;s stud


The person responsible for this is nothing to do with Tina Konyot, and all these reports are posting her picture along with their pretty shoddy reports.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 August 2013)

Equibrit said:



			H&H headline;
50 neglected horses removed from Olympic dressage horse owner&#8217;s stud


The person responsible for this is nothing to do with Tina Konyot, and all these reports are posting her picture along with their pretty shoddy reports.
		
Click to expand...

I for one know how horrendously incorrect the press can be when it comes to emotive subjects like animal welfare. :-(

I hope I don't sound too ignorant, but what is the connection with Tina Konyot and this stud, if any? Also, what is it that makes you feel this report is shoddy?  I am interested to hear your response because like I say, the press are so horrendously bad at warping the truth when it comes to animal welfare.


----------



## martlin (15 August 2013)

The ''connection'' with Tina Konyot is that he is listed as owner of her Olympic ride, as well as that horse's sire.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 August 2013)

lp,  I've reported your post,  and this is what I've said;

_"Admin,  please consider this post.  Firstly it's in the worst possible taste,  and secondly,  it breaches our advertising rules.

I shall post this on the relevant page.

Alec Swan."_

Alec.


----------



## fburton (15 August 2013)

:confused3:

And who is "lp"?


----------



## FionaM12 (15 August 2013)

fburton said:



			:confused3:

And who is "lp"?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the post was removed.


----------



## fburton (15 August 2013)

That would make sense - thanks, FionaM12.


----------



## Queenbee (15 August 2013)

martlin said:



			From the quick read of the Polish article, the gist is:
Mr B has employed 4 farm hands to look after 300 horses and gave them ''feed rations'' that were suitable for a laminitic shetland, the investigations have been on going on and off since 2011 
What concerns me somewhat, though, is the apparent free for all ''rescue'' operations - the horses have been simply given away to well meaning public, and I do worry that it could be a case of jumping from the frying pan into the fire :O
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I do agree with you in sentiment, in this case I truly can't see how this could ever be considered the 'frying pan' this is one of the worst videos I think I have seen, those horses are already well and truly in the 'fire'


----------



## Alec Swan (15 August 2013)

Are we to pity those who sink in to debt and can't cope with their horses?  

At the stud farm in question,  the down hill path has been too long for anyone to claim that they've only just realised that the world is a changing place,  and that the middle to lower value horses,  in what ever discipline,  are now losing money at an alarming rate,  and just as their value is declining,  so with the falling away of body scores,  the devaluation is accelerating.

On the Continent,  there's a ready market for horse meat but it would seem that with the decline in body condition of the wretched creatures in question,  even the abattoirs wont want them.  What's the point of killing and skinning an animal which has no flesh on its bones?

When the world wakes up to the fact,  that these "Green shoots of recovery",  are nothing more than business spin and bellshit,  and that we've another 10 years of difficulty in front of us,  then we'll start to cut our cloth according to our means,  and our living and breathing responsibilities will at least serve some purpose,  and meet with a decent end.

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 August 2013)

fburton said:



			:confused3:

And who is "lp"?
		
Click to expand...

I've spent all afternoon trying to figure that one out myself!


----------



## Queenbee (15 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Are we to pity those who sink in to debt and can't cope with their horses?  

At the stud farm in question,  the down hill path has been too long for anyone to claim that they've only just realised that the world is a changing place,  and that the middle to lower value horses,  in what ever discipline,  are now losing money at an alarming rate,  and just as their value is declining,  so with the falling away of body scores,  the devaluation is accelerating.

On the Continent,  there's a ready market for horse meat but it would seem that with the decline in body condition of the wretched creatures in question,  even the abattoirs wont want them.  What's the point of killing and skinning an animal which has no flesh on its bones?

When the world wakes up to the fact,  that these "Green shoots of recovery",  are nothing more than business spin and bellshit,  and that we've another 10 years of difficulty in front of us,  then we'll start to cut our cloth according to our means,  and our living and breathing responsibilities will at least serve some purpose,  and meet with a decent end.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you.  Plus I'd bet my backside the breeding didn't stop despite the inability to be able to provide adequate care to the horses that were already there.


----------



## Queenbee (15 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I've spent all afternoon trying to figure that one out myself!
		
Click to expand...

What did ip say?  Can anyone pm me... Am really curious


----------



## Moomin1 (15 August 2013)

Queenbee said:



			What did ip say?  Can anyone pm me... Am really curious
		
Click to expand...

I haven't a clue QB - I am still very much confused! Lol!  Then again, doesn't take a huge amount these days!


----------



## martlin (15 August 2013)

lp was somebody called liquidprinter, unsurprisingly selling liquid printers (whatever they might actually be), they haven't said anything in particular, really, just spammed the thread with advertising. I've pushed the button, so did Alec and the post was removed.


----------



## Tiffany (15 August 2013)

Poor horses - how can people be so cruel. Seeing that poor horse on the floor had me in tears and the other horses all look so sad, they just have a dead expression in  their eyes 

I'd love to offer the owner a holiday at mine. I'll employ people to look after him, make sure he's fed and watered with he'll have a nice, deep bed to sleep in. In other words I'll promise him everything and give him nothing 

I hope he gets everything he deserves.


----------



## Queenbee (15 August 2013)

martlin said:



			lp was somebody called liquidprinter, unsurprisingly selling liquid printers (whatever they might actually be), they haven't said anything in particular, really, just spammed the thread with advertising. I've pushed the button, so did Alec and the post was removed.
		
Click to expand...

Utterly crass... I simply can't believe that someone would even believe that that would be a good form of advertising.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 August 2013)

martlin said:



			lp was somebody called liquidprinter, unsurprisingly selling liquid printers (whatever they might actually be), they haven't said anything in particular, really, just spammed the thread with advertising. I've pushed the button, so did Alec and the post was removed.
		
Click to expand...

What really pissed me off was that they thought the pics were "awesome".  

I make a practice,  of NOT telling tales,  and even now I've broken a self imposed rule!  I thought that if I told them what I'd done,  that would sort of be OK!  

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			What really pissed me off was that they thought the pics were "awesome".  

I make a practice,  of NOT telling tales,  and even now I've broken a self imposed rule!  I thought that if I told them what I'd done,  that would sort of be OK!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

They thought what pics were awesome - the vids of the neglect?! Idiots.  That makes my blood boil. :-(


----------



## fburton (16 August 2013)

Ah, I've seen spam ads for printers here before. They have always been deleted very quickly. P*ll*cks! :mad3: Thank you, Alec, for taking prompt action.


----------



## Zasmin (18 August 2013)

"I blame myself. It's my own fault. I should have been more down here. I've been busy with all sorts of other things ... that are insignificant in relation to what has happened here", John Byrialsen says referring to the Polish farm.

http://www.ridehesten.com/en/Heste-nyheder/SeNyhed/?ID=20319

Meanwhile in Denmark http://ekstrabladet.dk/112/article2068932.ece?utm_source=tiny&utm_campaign=tiny


----------



## FionaM12 (18 August 2013)

So if you're busy with other things, you employ really good people to care for the horses YOU are responsible for and keep an eye on them, or you sell or pts. According to that link ( http://www.ridehesten.com/en/Heste-n...yhed/?ID=20319 ) the neglect had been going on for years. I don't believe he took his eye off well cared for horses for three months, and this happened. :mad3:


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 August 2013)

Zasmin said:



			"I blame myself. It's my own fault. I should have been more down here. I've been busy with all sorts of other things ... that are insignificant in relation to what has happened here", John Byrialsen says referring to the Polish farm.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough, John Byrialsen, we blame you too!  No-one else is to blame for your neglect - and your desire to care for your horses on the cheap - by moving them to Poland!  No doubt you were busy making money out of more profitable things than horse breeding at present!  May you rot in hell!


----------



## Alec Swan (18 August 2013)

My dear Mrs. George,

why you insist on pussy-footing around,  is beyond me.  Why don't you just tell 'em straight? 

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			My dear Mrs. George,

why you insist on pussy-footing around,  is beyond me.  Why don't you just tell 'em straight? 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

But JG is spot on as usual it is his fault.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			But JG is spot on as usual it is his fault.
		
Click to expand...

psst,  I'm teasing!  Of course she's right!

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			psst,  I'm teasing!  Of course she's right!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Of course I knew you where teasing.


----------



## Bertieb123 (19 August 2013)

Totally agree, and person in question should be held accountable, its about time everyone realised you have to live within your means, there is no excuse for animal neglect, though I do wonder if the recent horsemeat scandal is having an effect both in Europe and here? (For a number of reasons). 



Alec Swan said:



			Are we to pity those who sink in to debt and can't cope with their horses?  

At the stud farm in question,  the down hill path has been too long for anyone to claim that they've only just realised that the world is a changing place,  and that the middle to lower value horses,  in what ever discipline,  are now losing money at an alarming rate,  and just as their value is declining,  so with the falling away of body scores,  the devaluation is accelerating.

On the Continent,  there's a ready market for horse meat but it would seem that with the decline in body condition of the wretched creatures in question,  even the abattoirs wont want them.  What's the point of killing and skinning an animal which has no flesh on its bones?

When the world wakes up to the fact,  that these "Green shoots of recovery",  are nothing more than business spin and bellshit,  and that we've another 10 years of difficulty in front of us,  then we'll start to cut our cloth according to our means,  and our living and breathing responsibilities will at least serve some purpose,  and meet with a decent end.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


----------

